# 2002 New Beetle 2.5 swap?



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if a 2.5L 2012 Jetta engine and automatic transmission would possibly fit? The Beetle in question has a 2.0L with the automatic. It's fine if it takes some work. Just so no expensive components are needed. Has it been done?


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I imagine its going to be an awfully tight fit. I know the 2.8 VR6 fits but there isn't much room at all once its in. Not sure if engine mounts are the same so that may need some fabbing. I'm sure you'll need to do a bunch of wiring changes and not sure how you will deal with the cluster talking to the ECU. Probably axles will need to be changed out. Its certainly not going to be a direct swap. 

But honestly, if I was going with a newer engine, I'd be throwing in a 2.0T rather than just another na motor.


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

Gotcha. Yes I was trying to imagine what all the work would be.. and the wiring seems huge. They must've put the 2.5 in a beetle in 2006 from what I see, but what about the transmission?

The only reason I would consider this is we currently have a 2012 2.5 jetta which was totaled by a deer yet runs fine, and a 2002 beetle which was basically totaled by the transmission giving up... and I started thinking about the possibilities.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Other than the TDI in '06 only, from '06 to '10, the only engine option in the New Beetle was the 2.5L so it does fit. But the New Beetle is still a mk4 based setup and the '12 Jetta would a mk6 platform so that's why I say mounts may be different. 

Anything is possible with enough time and money though. 

Here is the engine bay on a 2.5 New Beetle


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Find a totaled 06-10 NB that still runs, buy a kit and one car lives on for several more generations.

That would be the Fabless kit …


https://www.fablessmanufacturing.co...kits/products/engine-swap-kit-vw-mk3-2-5l-07k


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

petethepug said:


> Find a totaled 06-10 NB that still runs, buy a kit and one car lives on for several more generations.
> 
> That would be the Fabless kit …


You don't need this kit; the NB is a MKIV platform, not the MKIII. However, the easiest way_ is_ to obtain a whole 06-10 NB as the wiring harness/ECU/dash cluster makes it possible without a wiring nightmare.


----------

